

My Data Says You Like Beautiful Things - swannodette
http://theocacao.com/document.page/608

======
toisanji
If your only 2 options are bad, then selecting the "better" bad option is
still bad. So with google we will see less revolutionary designs and instead
see more evolutionary designs.

~~~
machrider
Exactly. This is why YouTube is still a usability disaster, for instance. You
can see it iteratively getting "better", but it's in need of more than just
tweaks.

